
Show HN: Epoch.place – A modern, sensible Unix timestamp tool - farski
https://epoch.place/
======
farski
Any time I need to convert a date to or from Unix epoch timestamps, I find
something on Google and I’m pretty disappointed with the experience. Every
single option on the first page of results uses six or more form fields to
enter the date and time, and they use discrete forms to go in each direction.
Even the one available on Omni Calculator isn’t so great.

And spending a lot of my day in JavaScript, I always have chop off some digits
by hand before any of these tools work, since they don’t detect when values
are in milliseconds.

I made epoch.place [1] to try to modernize things a bit. It’s open source [2],
and features include:

\- Modern natural language date parsing \- Automatic detection of Unix
timestamps in seconds and milliseconds, with overrides \- Multiple output
formats always available \- Click-to-copy any resulting values \- Linkable
results \- Realtime output of the current time in all formats, and the delta
between your input and now

Simple, straightforward, no frills. The page should load in about a tenth of a
second, so you can get in and get out.

It uses Chrono [3] for parsing, and runs entirely client side with no cookies,
tracking, ads, or dependencies (other than Chrono which is being loaded from
jsDelivr).

Mobile support is still a WIP, but I hope this app makes the task of dealing
with timestamps a little bit easier.

[1] [https://epoch.place/](https://epoch.place/)

[2]
[https://github.com/farski/epoch.place](https://github.com/farski/epoch.place)

[3] [https://github.com/wanasit/chrono](https://github.com/wanasit/chrono)

~~~
throwaway888abc
Barely readable on FHD screen + heavy flickering in Chrome ?

Will stick with [https://epoch.sh/](https://epoch.sh/)

Not to be discouraging, love those small weekend projects turned out to be big
helpers!

~~~
farski
Hm, not seeing any flickering in Chrome on my end. Can you give more details
on hardware and OS?

